# Stinky Poop



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,

My new little baby ratty has VERY smelly poop. It smells like nasty old man poop. Very strong. I've had to clean her cage everyday because it's so smelly and strong. The other ratties don't have this problem. Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Diet would likely be the main culprit here. Is she eating the same food as your other rats? If her diet is different - higher in fat for instance - that could explain it.

Was she also on medication? I have a feeling you posted a while ago and she was taking meds for something, so if she's still on them that may be a factor.

Otherwise I don't know. Particularly stinky waste can be an indicator of an underlying health problem but I wouldn't even know where to start with that to be honest. You'd have to speak to your vet about the possible causes. Are there any other issues or does she seem fine otherwise?

Sorry I can't be more help.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is this baby? My rescue litter are over 5 weeks old now and their poop is finally starting to smell a bit normal..it was nasty baby poop not long ago...ewww!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Everytime I've brought a new baby home (I've always bought from pet stores) their poop smell is horrid. But, after about a week of being with me, it's always calmed down and just smells normal, not pleasant, lol, but normal. I blame the diet that they feed them at the pet stores. I don't know how much validity this has, but that's what I've always thought.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahah why do you know what old man poop smells like? lol I have a fairly young rat and her poop is pretty bad I think it is diet and possibly nerves. I think when she gets older it wont be as bad.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, maybe she's still scared - I had to take my rats in the car with me this week and so Seamus let go a huge "fear poo" then proceeded to step in it - so when I picked him up at our destination - he came out with one brown VERY smelly foot. :? 

why do scared poops smell so much worse!


----------

